# TT gone/new replacement



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Well sadly I parted company with my TT today but on Monday I pick up my new baby


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice 8)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

CraigW said:


> Well sadly I parted company with my TT today but on Monday I pick up my new baby


  shame, never mind, hope you enjoy it :wink:

What GTi it it anyway ?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

grasmere said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > Well sadly I parted company with my TT today but on Monday I pick up my new baby
> ...


New Mk7 performance pack 

One of the first in the country


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice, enjoy, but like the "Terminator" ---- "you'll be back"


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks nice, I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on a golf though.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> Looks nice, I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on a golf though.


It's less expensive than you may think. Really good discounts for a fully loaded car. However, lead times just now are over 20 weeks

Compared to standard FWD TT it's pretty much better in every department apart from looks obviously


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

very nice


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

phope said:


> very nice


Thanks Peter

Sad to be leaving but looking forward to collecting the new car


----------



## S800brn (Jul 23, 2013)

Lovely looking GTI. Been getting excellent reviews aswell.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

S800brn said:


> Lovely looking GTI. Been getting excellent reviews aswell.


Thanks Pal. I did take a bit of a risk as I hadn't test driven it before I ordered but as you say it was getting brilliant reviews so I just went for it. I've had a test drive now and it was very nice although I didn't get the chance to put the foot down. Ill post some more pics tomorrow when I pick it up


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Well done Craig. Good choice. 

Should hold its value well, be a hoot to drive and reliable. Looks like a nice spec too.

Don't forget to post some pics when you get it.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Well done Craig. Good choice.
> 
> Should hold its value well, be a hoot to drive and reliable. Looks like a nice spec too.
> 
> Don't forget to post some pics when you get it.


Thanks Danny. Picking it up about 4.30 today so will def post some more pics. It's going to be a long day at work


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow ... that waiting time soon past by mate, quite a short wait in the end eh.

Car looks superb and congrats on getting one of the 1st GTi's in the UK.

Like you say, this car just keeps on getting more and more positive reviews / comments.

I don't think you will look back with this car, big step forward from the TT which is now at the end of its life, so a brand new GTi, on its brands new platform will I am sure feel like night and day.

Look forward to more pics once you have picked her up and had a chance to have a good drive: ENJOY 8)


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

CraigW said:


> dannyboyz4 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Craig. Good choice.
> ...


Tick tock....... 

If you don't mind, would you PM me details of the deal. I'm getting that itch and quite fancy one......


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

dannyboyz4 said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboyz4 said:
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Seen your posts on the GTi forum mate and looks like you are extremely pleased with the move to the GTi based on your write up and pictures .... car looks stunning.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Seen your posts on the GTi forum mate and looks like you are extremely pleased with the move to the GTi based on your write up and pictures .... car looks stunning.


Thanks pal. Very early days but just loving it. Plenty of gizmos to keep me amused  I'm taking it to get professionally detailed tomorrow so will post up some proper pics afterwards.

When do you get your new car? Can't be too long now


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

CraigW said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > Seen your posts on the GTi forum mate and looks like you are extremely pleased with the move to the GTi based on your write up and pictures .... car looks stunning.
> ...


I've got AGES to wait yet 

Although I knew as early as January this year I wanted to change my car, I was waiting for the Golf GTi / S3 / Merc A45 AMG and none were forthcoming.

In the end I went for the S5 and delivery was meant to be Sept 1st - that what Dealer advised at order stage on May anyway, which I was happy with.

Build date came through a few weeks later @ October, so delivery is November !

Now I am seeing Merc A45's and Golf GTi's already delivered to people and some S3's look likely for September [smiley=bigcry.gif]

That said, the S5 should be a mighty car and so hopefully worth the extended wait.

Very impressed by your GTi though, I think we all knew it was gonna be a cracker - it looks like it has just about got everything right in terms of balancing ... quality / price / performance / looks / enjoyment 8)

Look forward to more pics and let me know your thoughts after detailing as I am considering that for my car when I get it.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > Snake Pliskin said:
> ...


The S5 is a fantastic car pal and blows the GTI out of the water for performance so i'm sure it will definitely be worth the wait  

Thanks very much for your nice comments. I will get some pics posted after the detail. The detail itself is taking 2 days and is pretty expensive. I was going to try it myself but i am a total novice and didnt want to make a right mess of it. I also feel that i've paid so much for the car that i may as well pay a bit more and have it looking its absolute best from the outset. It will also just give me that peace of mind that the car has been correctly treated for the winter lying ahead


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

It was the prospect of a November delivery that got me thinking about a pro-detail tbh and like you say, considering the cost of our cars it would be nice to get it fully protected and looking its best from the outset.

Plus, I think we all 'accept' that Dealers never prepare the cars to a high enough standard anyway. Generally always smears or residue on the windows where factory stickers were and then the glue residue on the body panels where the protective wrapping was - plus as you note, general residue from just being at the Dealers !

So yeah, very keen to hear your comments on this following a detail and look forward to pics.

You had any more previous-gen Golf drivers rubber necking at your new model ? 

Some pictures of the lights front and rear would be cool too - rears especially look lit up 8)


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> It was the prospect of a November delivery that got me thinking about a pro-detail tbh and like you say, considering the cost of our cars it would be nice to get it fully protected and looking its best from the outset.
> 
> Plus, I think we all 'accept' that Dealers never prepare the cars to a high enough standard anyway. Generally always smears or residue on the windows where factory stickers were and then the glue residue on the body panels where the protective wrapping was - plus as you note, general residue from just being at the Dealers !
> 
> ...


No problem pal. Ill post some tonight of the lights before it goes of to the detailer


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice one - look forward to seeing those.

The lights look great - especially on the GTi video / advert showing the the white GTi on Las Vegas strip and then on top of the Treasure Island hotel - lots of close ups of the lights and the styling is superb !

Will these be your 1st xenon's too ?

If so, you are in for a treat as compared to halogens they are ultra bright - you won't have a car without xenons again now


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Nice one - look forward to seeing those.
> 
> The lights look great - especially on the GTi video / advert showing the the white GTi on Las Vegas strip and then on top of the Treasure Island hotel - lots of close ups of the lights and the styling is superb !
> 
> ...


Yip first Xenons. Your spot on. It's amazing the difference they make and they just look so nice.

The Xenons and the DRL's are the one thing I really wish I had on my TT as they really make the TT stand out and are still some of the nicest I have seen


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

A few more pics. Not the best but trying to show the lights


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

That looks seriously good 8)

Audi & VW certainly know how to do lights that is for sure.

I REALLY like the rear light cluster - the design is fantastic !

Looks like the interior has the subtle ambient lighting too, which is a nice touch.

Nothing has been scrimped has it.


----------



## adtmits (Jul 13, 2013)

Thats the best looking GTi since the original imho.

Looks stunning inside also!


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks stunning! Im jealous.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys

A small video clip of the car. Its not very good but shows the road presence that the car has


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

You had it detailed yet mate ?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> You had it detailed yet mate ?


Yeah all done. I was just waiting for the detailer to post on his website and then ill post the link here so you can see the process. The guy did a brilliant job in removing the remaining residue and then sealing the car. He used Cquartz to seal and then angel polish to round off. The car is sparkling


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice one 8)

I would be VERY interested to see those pictures so look forward to that thanks.

Bet it's great knowing your brand new car has been fully detailed and looks the absolute best it possibly can.

Def' gonna get my new car treated & sealed very shortly after I get it.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Nice one 8)
> 
> I would be VERY interested to see those pictures so look forward to that thanks.
> 
> ...


Here you go pal. As I said the guy did a fantastic job and was really thorough. I would definitely recommend a detailer Snake 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 342&type=1


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

looks nice!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

That looks fantastic !

Interested he has made comment to the residue on the body panels from protection film - Dealers never seem to remove this thoroughly and comments on the faded rubbers already !

I am sold on getting this done myself now - like he notes, your car now has the best possible start and level of protection you could give it.

Maintaining the finish now should be much easier with just a shampoo wash each week.

Very impressed and money well spent IMO 8)


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Definitely worth it pal. I asked him about polishing and waxing it going forward and was told that it wouldn't be required. Just a simple wash on a weekly basis would suffice. You can still apparently use tar remover and it won't remove the sealant


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

CraigW said:


> Definitely worth it pal. I asked him about polishing and waxing it going forward and was told that it wouldn't be required. Just a simple wash on a weekly basis would suffice. You can still apparently use tar remover and it won't remove the sealant


I like the sound of that.


----------

